# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shiizmi

## shkodranja.1

Vërtet, Shiizmi dhe Islami janë fe të ndryshme. Ky sekt është zhvilluar në atë që ne e njohim si Shia, besimet dhe mendimet e të cilëve janë të neveritshme përtej imagjinatës. Divergjenca e Shiizmit prej Islamit mund të përmbledhet prej librave të cilat ata i konsiderojnë si më autentiket, si dhe thëniet e dijetarëve më të respektuar të tyre. Por, besimet e shumicës së Shiajve të deklaruar haptazi sillen rreth konceptit të Imamatit, superioritetit të Aliut (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), dhe e ashtuquajtura dashuri ndaj anëtarëve të familjes së pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam). Si pasojë, dashuria e madhe që Muslimanët Sunij bartin për familjen e pejgamberit, kombinuar me personalitetin shpirtmadh të Aliut, i ka udhëhequr disa Sunij që ti pranojnë Shiajt si pjesë të Umetit Musliman.



Mirëpo, mbetet fakti brutal se nën pretendimin e superioritetit të Aliut dhe të ashtuquajturës dashuri ndaj familjes së pejgamberit, Shiajt në realitet kanë evuluar në një fe krejtësisht të re, duke bërë një shtrembërim vulgar të mësimeve të Kuranit, dhe duke e refuzuar plotësisht shenjtërinë dhe autenticitetin e Hadithit. Ata i kanë ngritur thëniet e imamëve të tyre deri në nivelin e thënieve të pejgamberit dhe i kanë kategorizuar ato si hadithe. Për qëllime praktike, ata i refuzojnë thëniet më autentike të pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam) dhe e bazojnë fenë e tyre në të ashtuquajturat hadithe që i atribuohen imamëve të tyre. Duke bërë kështu, ata e kanë refuzuar njëren prej parimeve më fundamentale të Islamit  atë se ligji mund të nxirret vetëm nga thëniet dhe veprat e pejgamberit (salallahu alejhi ue selam), jo nga ndonjë tjetër qenie njerëzore.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Nuk diskutohet qe shiizmi dhe sunizmi ( nuk kisha thene Islami ) jane fe te ndryshme, por kush jemi neve qe te shkojme kunder urdherave te Allahut ?!!! 
Ne besojme se Kurani eshte liber hyjnor , dhe e keqja edhe pse besojme ne kete menyre , ne nuk u permbajemi urdhrave qe dalin prej tij!!!

Dije e nderuar shkodranja.1 ne Kuran thuhet "nuk ka dhune ne religjion" !!! Po ashtu thuhet qe "secili do te pergjgjet per meritat e tija"!!!
Nqs se keto jane mesime qe dalin , burojne nga Kurani, parashtrohet pyetja kush jemi ne disa ti quajme besimtare e ca te tjere te daluar nga feja?!!!

Kete gje mese mire e din Allahu, dhe vetem Atij i takon gjykimi lidhur me ceshtjet fetare!

Beso ne menyre te lire dhe lejoj te tjeter te besojne ne menyre te lire!!! Kjo eshte MOTOJA E KURANIT dhe fese ISLAME!!!

GV_USA

----------


## shkodranja.1

shume interesante kjo motoja e kurani dhe e fese islame tani ka dale kjo kohet e fundit????
sepse me sa di une Allahu ne kuran thote 

*Fe e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte kurani*

si e komenton ti kete ajet

----------


## ILMGAP

> shume interesante kjo motoja e kurani dhe e fese islame tani ka dale kjo kohet e fundit????
> sepse me sa di une Allahu ne kuran thote 
> 
> *Fe e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte Islami*
> 
> si e komenton ti kete ajet


*Eshtë          .*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> shume interesante kjo motoja e kurani dhe e fese islame tani ka dale kjo kohet e fundit????
> sepse me sa di une Allahu ne kuran thote 
> 
> *Fe e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte kurani*
> 
> si e komenton ti kete ajet


E vertete qe feja e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte feja Islame. Por ama Kurani nuk na meson me i vra te tjeter qe nuk besojne si ne!!
Perkundrazi na meson qe te perhapim fjalen e Allahut midis ketyre njerezve me miresi , me edukate , me bujari qe njerezit te njihen me vlerat e kesaj feje!!!

GV_USA

----------


## shkodranja.1

spo arrij ti kuptoj keto shkrimet e tuaja cfare lidhje kane me temen

----------


## ILMGAP

> E vertete qe feja e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte feja Islame. Por ama Kurani nuk na meson me i vra te tjeter qe nuk besojne si ne!!
> Perkundrazi na meson qe te perhapim fjalen e Allahut midis ketyre njerezve me miresi , me edukate , me bujari qe njerezit te njihen me vlerat e kesaj feje!!!
> 
> GV_USA


Ata (sektet) nuk përhapin Islamin, por e përhapin të ashtuquajturat fetë e tyre (Sektet e Islamit) p.sh.: *Sufitë përhapin Sufizmin, Vehabit përhapin Vehabizmin, Hanefitë .-.-.- Hanefizmin, Shiitët .-.-.-.-. shiizmin etj* ... pra asnjëri prej tyre nuk përhap Islamin ... *vetëm Muslimanët përhapin Islamin.*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Ata (sektet) nuk përhapin Islamin, por e përhapin të ashtuquajturat fetë e tyre (Sektet e Islamit) p.sh.: *Sufitë përhapin Sufizmin, Vehabit përhapin Vehabizmin, Hanefitë .-.-.- Hanefizmin, Shiitët .-.-.-.-. shiizmin etj* ... pra asnjëri prej tyre nuk përhap Islamin ... *vetëm Muslimanët përhapin Islamin.*


Harove edhe nje sekt tjeter ne mesin e ketyre sekteve qe ke permendur  :buzeqeshje:  harove muslimanet suni !!!

GV_USA

----------


## shkodranja.1

*Allahu ma mundesofte te jem prej selefive deri ne fund te jetes sime.*

----------


## ILMGAP

> *Allahu ma mundesofte te jem prej selefive deri ne fund te jetes sime.*


*All-llahu ta mundësoftë të jesh prej "Muslimanëve të Devotshëm" deri në funf të jetës tënde.*

----------


## referi_1

> Shiizmi


    Në fillim të islamit nuk ka pasur sekte ashtu siç ka sot dhe kan qen vetëm dy fe :feja e mushrikëve dhe feja islame.Dhe normalisht atëher njerëzit jan identifikuar me këto fjalë pra si musliman.
  Por sot nuk qendron puna kësisoj,sepse islami nuk është ai që ka qen në fillim por është shkatërruar sepse shum popuj siç kan hyrë në islam edhe kan ndalur nga islami,dhe janë ndarë shum sekte të cilat edhe nuk janë në islam edhe pse ata pretendojnë se i përkasin islamit,dhe për ktë shkak që njeriu të dallohet prej këtyre sekteve duhet të kjartëson pozicionin e tij se kur të pyet dikush çka je ?sigurisht se do ti thuash se je musliman,por pastaj vin pyetjet tjera se a je shija ose aje suni ose aj e sufi,ose a je hanefi,malikij....etj dhe njeriu duhet ta kjartëson dhe të merr nji pozicion rreth kësaj pyetje pra duhet përgjigjur që të dallohesh se nuk je prej tyre por je prej grupit të profetit dhe shokëve të tij ose prej selefëve (muslimanëve të parë) duke ndjekur metodologjin e tyre si në akide poashtu edhe në principe.
  Sot nuk vlejnl shenjat e islamit siç janë namazi,mjekrra,hixhabi,selami që dikush të thirret musliman ashtu siç ka qen në fillim të islamit,sepse sot shum kjafira bëjnë namaz prej rrafidave dhe grupeve tjera të devijura dhe mbajnë mjekrra dhe hixhabin,për ktë shkak dijetarët e nexhdit thuajnë se nuk mjaftojnë sot vetëm këto shenja të islamit por patjetër duhet të dihet akidja (teuhidi) i atij personi se në çfar akide ka ai person ose ai grup.
  Kurse sa i përket sot shiitëve duhet ditur nji gjë se sot shija nuk ka por të gjith ata janë rravafida të cilët mshifen prapa emrit të shijave dhe mes tyre nuk ka muvehidin .NJi grup i shijave në kohën e ibn Tejmijes kan qen endej në islam pra kan pasur bazën por kan qen bidatçinj,por  sot të gjith ata janë kjafira dhe ai person i cili i shtin shijat në islam ka bërë nji kufr të madh vepër që të nxjerr nga islami,poashtu edhe ai person i cili dyshon në kufrin e tyre edhe ky bëhet kjafir.
  Këto janë mesele të njohura te dijetarët e nexhdit të cilët na kan spjeguar këto gjera.

----------


## paridi26

> Ata (sektet) nuk përhapin Islamin, por e përhapin të ashtuquajturat fetë e tyre (Sektet e Islamit) p.sh.: *Sufitë përhapin Sufizmin, Vehabit përhapin Vehabizmin, Hanefitë .-.-.- Hanefizmin, Shiitët .-.-.-.-. shiizmin etj* ... pra asnjëri prej tyre nuk përhap Islamin ... *vetëm Muslimanët përhapin Islamin.*


si Sufit ,si vehabit (qe nuk e xsistojne si grup),si Hanefit ,poashtu dhe shijat u thojne vetes se tyre MUSLIMAN .
ti me ke identifikohesh nga keto?




> shkodranja.1
> *Allahu ma mundesofte te jem prej selefive deri ne fund te jetes sime*.


Allahume amin.




> ILMGAP
> *All-llahu ta mundësoftë të jesh prej* "Muslimanëve të Devotshëm" *deri në funf të jetës tënde*.


Allahume amin.po a ka musliman me te mir se selefit dhe ata qe i ndjekin gjurmet e tyre?

----------


## faruk9

referi 1 : {.....duhet të dihet akidja (teuhidi) i atij personi se në çfar akide ka ai...} 


zotri, na jep shembuj për akiden qfar ke ?  t'i korigjojmë tonat, flm.

selam

----------


## shkodranja.1

> shume interesante kjo motoja e kurani dhe e fese islame tani ka dale kjo kohet e fundit????
> sepse me sa di une Allahu ne kuran thote 
> 
> *Fe e vetme e pranuar tek Allahu eshte kurani*


me falni per kete gabim porse tani qe po e lexoja e pash qe e kisha shkruar gabim nga shpejtesia 


nuk eshte KURANI POR ISLAMI

----------


## faruk9

selam,
Një studim i kujdesshëm i të gjitha shkollave më të mëdha islame, tregon se ajo që është e përbashkët midis tyre është shumë më tepër se ajo që kanë të ndryshme. 
Të gjithë muslimanët besojnë në të njëjtin Zot, në të njëjtin Pejgamber dhe në të njëjtin Kur’an. 
Ata të gjithë besojnë në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe shpërblimet e ndëshkimet e Zotit. 
Ata të gjithë i drejtohen të njëjtit vend MEKËS, (kur bëjnë namazet e tyre të përditshme). Ata të gjithë agjërojnë tërë muajin e Ramazanit. 
Ata të gjithë kryejnë pelegrinazh (haxh) në Mekë në të njëjtën kohë. 
Ata të gjithë besojnë se duhet dhënë mëshirë, se duhet nxitur e mira dhe duhet shkurajuar e keqja.  
Ata të gjithë besojnë se duhet të jenë miq të atyre që besojnë e kanë qëllime të mira dhe të qëndrojnë larg armiqve të Zotit. 
Ata të gjithë i përmbahen virtyteve e vlerave të njëjta. 
Sipas Kuranit, të gjithë besimtarët janë ”vëllezër“. Pavarësisht nga ngjyrat, racat, gjinia dhe përkatësitë e tyre, ka disa detyra që vëllezërit dhe motrat në besim duhet ti kryejnë ndaj njëri-tjetrit.
Njëherë Mu’alla b. Khunejs e pyet Imam Sadikun se: çfarë i detyrohet një musliman një muslimani tjetër, Imami iu përgjigj: “Ai duhet të përmbushë shtatë detyra. Sikaur të lërë pas dore vetëm njërën pas tyre, nuk është më mik i ose rob i Zotit dhe në fakt nuk ka bërë asgjë për hir të Zotit “. Pastaj tha: 
1.- Duaj për vëllan tend atë që do për vete dhe mos dëshiro për vëllanë tend ate që nuk dëshiron të të ndodh ty .
2.- Mos e inatos villain tend, po kërko ta kënaqësh e t’ia plotësosh dëshirat.
3. Ndihmoje atë me shpirtin tend, me pasurinë tënde, me gjuhën tënde, me duart e tua dhe me këmbët e tua.   
4.- Ji syri, me të cilin ai sheh, udhërrëfyesi i tij dhe pasqyra e tij.
5.- Mos ha vet derisa të ngopesh, kur ai është i uritur, dhe as mos pi e mos vish kur ai është i etur dhe i zhveshur.
6.- Në qoftë se ai nuk ka shërbyes, kurse ti ke, duhet ti cosh shërbyesin tend që ti lajë rrobat, t’i gatuajë për të ngrënë dhe t’i përgatisë shtratin.  
7.-  Pranoje premtimin dhe ftesën e tij, vizitoje kur është i sëmurë, shko në varrim, kujdesu për nevojat e tij para se të të thotë ai, duke nxituar në përmbushjen e tyre, nëse mundesh.

Fatkeqësisht, ka pasur gjithmonë njerëz dritëshkurtër në çdo grup ose sekt, që janë përpjekur t’i zmadhojnë dallimet dhe kanë kërkuar përçarje në vend të bashkimit e vëllazërimit. Ata nxitojnë të gjejnë sebepe për të quajtur qafir (jobesimtar) ose mushrik (politeist) çdo njeri që nuk pajtohet me ta, si dhe bidat (herezi) çdo veprim që nuk u shkon për shtat. Natyrisht ka edhe jobesimtarë, edhe haretikë, po njeriu duhet të jetë shumë i kujdesshëm kur i përdor këto terma.  Udhëheqësit dhe dijetarët e mëdhenjë islam, qofshin ata suni ose shi’itë, nuk ia kanë ngjitur asnjëherë këto nofka njëri-tjetrit. Në këte mënyrë, ata kanë pasqyruar në fetvatë, thëniet dhe veprat e tyre shpirtin e vërtetë të islamit, si një mesazh harmonik e universal të paqës, drejtësisë, unitetit e mëshirshmërisë.

Islami ka sjellur unitetin e solidaritetin për të gjithë ata që kanë vuajtur shumë nga urrejtja dhe armiqësia (3-103). Ky akt i bashkimit të njerëzve vlerësohet shumë si një veprim hyjnor (8-63). Përkundrazi veprimet e njerëzve të tillë, si Faraoni, i përçajnë njerëzit (28-4). Kurani i paralajmëron besimtarët, që nëse fillojnë e grinden me njëri-tjetrin do të dobësohen dhe, për pasojë, do pasojnë disfatë (8-46). E vërteta është se thirrja për unitet nuk i drejtohet vetëm muslimanëve. Kur’ani i fton të gjithë ata që besojnë, duke përfshirë dhe të krishterët dhe qifutët, që të njësojnë përpjekjet e tyre dhe të konvergjojnë mbi bazën e gjërave të përbashkëta (3-64). Le të shpresojmë e të lutemi që ky kuptim i unitetit e i solidaritetit të fuqizohet dita ditës.   

Kuptimi i termit Shi’a. 
Në arabisht termi “ Shi’a “ do të thotë në essence pasues, duke nënkuptuar me të një, dy apo një grup pasuesish. Ai është përdorur disa here në këtë kuptim në Kuranin e Lavdishëm. Për sh., në ajetin; 28-15., Zoti e quan një nga pasuesit e Musait Shi’a të tij. Diku tjetër, hz., Ibrahimi paraqitet si Shi’a i Nuhut 37-83. Termi Shi’a në fillimet e historiesë së Islamit përdorej në kuptimin e tij original e të drejtëpërdrejtë për pasuesit e njerëzve të ndryshëm. Për shembull, disa hadithe flasin për shi’at e Ali b. Ebi Talibit, disa të tjerë për Shiat e Mu’avija b. Ebi Sufjanit. Megjithatë termi mori hap pas hapi një kuptim dytësorë ose teknik, domethënë, atë të pasuesve të Aliut, të atyre që besonin në Imamatin e tij (si udhëheqësi e caktuar në rrugë hyjnore).
Shahrestani (vdiq më 548 hixhri) në al-Milal ue al-nihalin e tij, një burim i shquar rreth sekteve të ndryshme në islam, shkruan: “ Shiat janë ata që ndiqnin Aliun në veçanti dhe që besonin në Imamatin e kalifatin e tij sipas mësimeve dhe vullnetit të shprehur në mënyrë eksplicite nga Profeti Muhammed “ (shahrestani, vell.I, f.146) .

Ky është një përcaktim shumë i saktë, për faktin se vet Shiat besojnë se arsyeja pse janë pasues të Aliut është se një gjë e tillë u është kërkuar nga Pejgamberi, pra nuk ka qenë vendimi i tyre personal për të zgjedhur se kë duhej të pasonin, ndyshe nga jo-shiitët, të cilët, pas vdekjes së Profetit Muhamed s.a.a., ndoqën Ebu Bekrb. Ebi kuheifen, që ishte zgjedhur në Sakife dhe besonte se Profeti ua kishte lënë njerëzve në dorë për të vendosur se cilin duhej të ndiqnin. Por vet Ebu Bekri besonte se duhej ta caktonte ai pasardhësin e tij. Kurse kalifi i dytë, Umer b. Khattabi, caktoi nga ana e tij një këshillë prej gjashtë vetash për të zgjedhur njërin midis tyre mbi bazën e një procedure shumë të përpiktë, që ai vet e kishte vendosur. Me vrasjen e kalifit të tretë, Uthman b. Affanit, është interesante të shënohet se ishte Aliu, kalifi i katërt, ai që u zgjodh me të vërtetë, pas ngulmimit të pothuajse të gjithë muslimanët që udhëheqja e kalifatit të kalonte në duart e tij.

Në Firak al-shia, al-Hasan b. Musa al-Naubakhti (vdiq më 313 hixhri), një dijetar i mirënjohur Shia, shkruan: “ Shiitë “ të Aliut si gjatë jetës së Profetit edhe pas vdekjes së tij, njiheshin si ata që pasonin Aliun dhe besonin tek Imamati i tij (Al-Naubakhti, f. 17). Shekh al-Mufid (vdiq më 413 hixhri), një nga dijetarë e hershëm më të shquar Shia, i përcakton Shiitët si ata që pasojnë Aliun dhe besojnë në pasardhësinë e tij të menjëhershme në raport me Profetin (shih al-Mufid, f. 36). Duke shpjeguar pse Shiitë janë quajtur edhe “ Imamijah“, ai thotë : “ Ky është një titull për ata, të cilët besojnë në domosdoshmërinë e Imamatit e vazhdimësinë e tij në të gjitha kohët, dhe që çdo Imam duhet të emërohet hapur dhe që ai duhet të jetë i pagabueshëm e i përkryer, gjithashtu “ ( ibid, f. 38).
Rredhimisht mund të thuhet se muslimanët Shiitë janë ata që besojnë si më poshtë lidhur me pasardhësinë e Profetit Muhemed s.a.a. :
1.	Pasardhësia e Pejgamberit është pozicion që caktohet në rrugë hyjnore.
2.	Meqenëse ishte Zoti që e kishte zgjedhur Profetin, edhe pasardhësit e tij, ose Imami, duhej të zgjidhej nga Zoti dhe pastaj t’i bëhej i njohur Pejgamberit.
3.	Pasardhësi i drejtëpërdrejtë i profetit Muhammed s.a.a., ishte Aliu.    

Natyrisht, ngrihet pyetja, kur filloi Shiizmi. Ka shumë hadithe që i përcjellin si dijetarët Shiitë, edhe ata jo-Shiitë, në lidhje me çështjen e Imamatit. Në vazhdim do shqyrtojmë vetëm disa hadithe, në të cilat Profeti Muhammed s.a.a., ka folur për një grup njerëzish si “ Shia“ (pasues) të Aliut, pastaj do tu drejtohemi disa argumenteve të tjera nga hadithet dhe historia e Islamit. Të gjithë hadithet që përmenden më poshtë citohen nga burimet të respektuara Synite. Këto janë vetëm pak nga rrëfimet më të rendësishme, sepse në burimet që përmenden këtu, si dhe në të tjera, mund të gjenden shumë më tepër. 
1.-Ibn ‘Asakir (vdiq më 571 hixhri) tregon nga Xhabir b. Abdullah al-Ensari:
  Njëherë ishim me Profetin muhamed, kur arriti Aliu. Profeti tha: “ Betohem për Atë, që ka në dorë jetën time, se, ky njeri dhe Shiitët  etij do të jenë të lumtur në ditën e Ringjalljes, pa dyshim“. Pastaj iu zbulua ajeti: “ Sigurisht, ata që besuan dhe bëjnë vepra të mira janë më të mirët e krijesave “(98-7). Më vonë sa here që shokët e Profetit Muhammed e shikonin Aliun duke ardhur, thoshnin: “Erdhi më i miri i krijesave“. (Ibn Asakir, Vëll. 2, f.442 dhe al-Sujuti, Vëll. 6, f. 589).
2.-Ibn Haxher (vdiq më 974) ka treguar nga Ibn Abbasi se, kur zbriti ajeti (98-7), Profeti i tha Aliut : 
Ata je ti dhe Shiitët e tu. Në ditën e Ringjalljes ju do të jeni të kënaqur nga Zoti e Ai do të jetë i kënaqur nga ju, kurse armiqtë tuaj do të vijnë të dëshpruar dhe do ti mbërthejnë për zverku. {(Ibn Haxher, pjesa 11, kapitulli 1, vargu 11). Në të njëjtin libër Ibn Haxher ka treguar gjithashtu, nga Umm Seleme se një natë, kur Profeti ishte në shtëpinë e saj, vajza e tij, Fatimja, erdhi pas Aliu. Profeti tha : O Li ! Ti dhe shokët e tu jeni në Xhenet. Ti dhe Shiitët e tu jeni në Xhenet.}.
3.-Ibn al-Athir (vdiq më 606) tregon se Profeti i ka thenë Aliut: “ O Ali! Ti dhe                    
Shiitët e tu do shkojnë te Zoti të kënaqur prej Tij dhe Ai do jetë i kënaqur prej jush, kurse armiqtë tuaj do të shkojnë të dëshpruar tek Ai duke i mbërthejnë për zverku “. Dhe këte Profeti e trgoi duke vendosur dorën në qafën e tij. (Ibn al-Athir, zëri “ka-ma-ha”) .
Ekzistojnë hadithe të tjera, në të cilat Profeti Muhammed s.a.a., i drejtohet Aliut duke përdorur shprehjen “ Shiitët tanë “. Kjo pajtohet me ç’u tha më sipër Shiitët si pasues të Aliut në bazë të mësimeve të Profetit e jo për shkak të zgjedhjeve të tyre personale. Për shembull, Ibn Asakir tregon se Profeti ka thënë: 
“ Sigurisht ka një pranverë në Xhenetin më të ëmbël se nektari, më të butë se gjalpi, më të freskët se akulli dhe më erëmirë së myshku. Në atë pranverë është deltina (tinah), prej së cilës jemi krijuar ne (familja ime dhe unë). Shiitët tani janë bërë prej po asaj deltine. “ (Ibn Asakir, vell. 1, f. 129, Nr.180).

Ka edhe hadithe të tjera, në të cilat Profeti, duke iu drejtuar Aliut, ka përdorur shprehjen
 “ Shiitët e pasardhësve tuaj”. Kjo vërtetëson sa u tha më lart, se Shiitët janë ata që ndjekin  Aliun ngaqë besojnë tek institucioni i Imamatit. Siç do ta shohim hallësisht, Shiitët besojnë se Aliu ka qenë Imami i pare dhe pas tij institucioni i Imamatit ka vazhduar me ata pasardhës të Aliut dhe Fatimes që ishin zgjedhur nga Zoti dhe ishin prezentuar nga Profeti. Për shembull, Zamakhshari (vdiq më 528 hixhr) raporton në Rabi al-Abra’in e tij që Pejgamberi ka thenë: “O Ali! Kur të vijë Dita e Ringjalljes, unë do të mbahem te Zoti, ti do të mbahesh tek unë, pasasrdhësit e tu do të mbahen tek ti dhe Shiitët e tyre do të mbahen tek ata. Pastaj do të shikoni se ku do na qojnë. “ (cituar nga Subhani, Vëll. 6,f. 104). Duhet shënuar se Profetësia ka qenë e trashëguar edhe sipas Kur’anit. Kur’ani thotë : “ Dhe sigurisht, Ne i dërguam Nuhun dhe Ibrahimin dhe ne ua caktuam pasardhësve të tyre profetësin dhe Librin (57-26) . Kjo do të thotë se ata që ishin të përshtatshëm për tu zgjedhur nga Zoti si profetë, ishin nga pasardhësit e tyre.

Pëveq haditheve të mësipërme e të tjerave si ato, si dhe haditheve për Imamatin, ka shumë arsye të tjera që e bëjnë një dukuri shumë të natyrshme madje të domosdoshme, shfaqjen e një grupi njerëzish të tillë si Shiitët qysh në kohën e Pejgamberit. 

Për shembull, në fillimet e Islamit, kur Zoti i kërkoi profetit ta bënte hapur ftesën për në Islam, duke ftuar fillimisht të afërmit e tij, ai organizonte shpesh here gostira për ta. Në mbarim të tyre Profeti fliste për misionin e tij dhe i ftonte miqtë të aderonin në Islam duke shpallur se ai që do tëbesonte në Islam e do ta ndihmonte, do caktohej si pasardhës i tij. Asnjë nuk iu përgjigj. I vetmi që e pranoi thirjen e tij për ta pranuar ishte Aliu – atë kohë adoleshent. Por Profeti i tha të pushonte dhe e përsëriti thuirjen edhe një here të dytë e pastaj të tretë. Të dyja herët ishte vetëm Aliu ai që shprehte gatishmërin për tam bështetur. Atëhere Profeti pranoi nënshtrimin e Aliut ndaj vullnetit të Zotit dhe përmbushi urdhërin eAllahut për ta caktuar si pasardhës të tij. Kjo ngjarje dokumentohet në shumë burime; (Ndër burimet jo-Shiite, mund ti referohesh Tarikh al-Umam ua al-Muluk nga Tabari (vdiq 310,H.), Vëll.3, f.62,63. Al-Kamil fi al-Tarikh nga Ibn al-Athir (vdiq me 630 H) Vëll, 2, f. 40,41 dhe Musnad i Ahmad b. Hambel, musnad al-Asharah al-Mubahsharin bi al-Xhanah, Sakhrin seria Shark, 841) .  
Në një thënie shumë të rendësishme, Profeti ka pohuar qartë se Aliu ishte i drejtë dhe i pandotur nga besimet e rreme dhe veprimet e gabuara, si në sjelljet e tij vetjake, edhe në fjalët dhe gjykimet e tij, dhe u ka kërkuar hapur muslimanëve që ta pasonin. Umm Seleme rrëfen se Profeti ka thenë: “Aliu është gjithmon me të vërtetën (al-hakk) dhe e vërteta është gjithmonë me të e ata nuk do të ndahen prej njëri-tjetrit deri në ditën e Ringjalljes “. Ky hadith i vaçantë është treguar dhe nga Ibn Abbas’i, Ebu Bekr, Aishja, Ebu said al-Khuddari, Ebu Lejla dhe Ebu Ejjub al-Ensari (Sipas Xhaferit, f.10 ,ky hadith është përcjellë nëpërmjet 15 kanaleve jo-Shiite, si Mustadarak nga al-Hakim al-Nishaburi, al-Saua’ik nga ibn Haxhar, kanz al-Ummal dhe Janabi al-Mauaddahut) . 
Citohet se Profeti ka thënë gjithashtu: “ Zoti e bekoft Aliun! O Zoti im, bej që e vërteta të jetë me të për gjithmonë! “ (shih, al-Tirmidhi, Kitab al-Manakibin, seria Shark 3647). Profeti ka pohuar në disa raste, gjithashtu, që Aliu ka qenë më i dituri ndër njerëzit në cështjet e shkencave islamike.

Burimi: “Duke zbuluar Islamin Shi’it” nga Dr. Mohamed Ali shomali. 

“ Njerëzit janë armiq të asaj që nuk dine “.

29/09/09.

----------


## MIRIAM

[QUOTE=shkodranja.1;2418725


, Shiajt në realitet kanë evuluar në një fe krejtësisht të re, duke bërë një shtrembërim vulgar të mësimeve të Kuranit, . QUOTE]

Si kur thonit qe kuranit allahu i ka dhene mbrojtje  antindryshim -shtrembrim?
Nga na doli tani kjo?

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Shkodranja nr një si e shpjegon ti këtë ?

----------


## jarigas

*Pajtohem me mendimet e Gv dhe faruk-ut......
Asnje mysliman nuk ka te drejte ti jape vetes titullin "mysliman" me qellim dallimi prej nje besimtari tjeter te Kuranit.........eshte shkruar ne librin e shenjte......
Shkodrane, para se te flasesh per besimtaret e tjere myslimane, duhet te kesh te pakten njohurite themelore mbi ta........perndryshe, me sy te verbuar,quan heretike miliona e miliona besimtare myslimane......a thua jane te tere te çmendur??
A ke lexuar ndonje liber sufi ti moter????*

----------


## pejani34

shijat e (trent) jan larg islamit,

veten e quajn shija e jo musliman.

dhe e meritojn ket.

----------


## injejti

> Shkodranja nr një si e shpjegon ti këtë ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ErXCKPHh6k


*HE HE HE HE ; KANA DUL KY BUKUROSH ; KUSH CENKA KY KAC I BUKURR:*

----------

